# [Bureau 3D]Besoin de conseils

## DuF

Bonjour,

J'avais posé mes questions dans le topic dédié à beryl, xgl, etc... mais bon, j'ai l'impression qu'il se perd dedans  :Smile: 

En fait, j'aimerai juste vos avis sur les questions suivantes : 

Petite question qui a déjà du être posée, quand on a une carte nvidia type FX5900, quelle est la différence dans le fait d'utiliser AIGLX ou pas ? Car dans le HOW-TO Beryl il est proposé un mode avec et un mode sans, mais sans explications de l'intérêt de l'une ou de l'autre méthode.... Donc AIGLX ou pas AIGLX ?

Sinon j'ai vu des discussions sur des overlays xeffects, c'est quoi l'interêt par rapport à la méthode avec Beryl décrite dans le How-To ?

Dernière question, j'utilise XFCE, est-ce que tout ça s'intègre bien avec xfce et la meilleure manière de le faire avec xfce, ce serait laquelle ?

Je sais bien que tout ceci se trouve dans les divers topics du forum, mais j'avoue que ça a beaucoup bougé ces derniers temps et je n'ai pas tout suivi, donc je suis incapable de savoir qu'elle est la meilleure solution dans mon cas au jour d'aujourd'hui, donc je compte sur vous pour me l'indiquer  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## Mickael

Salut DuF,

je ne pourrai pas répondre à toute tes questions, mais lorsque j'ai testé la 3D, j'ai choisi en premier lieu d'activer les support aiglx pour Xorg, car c'était le moyen le plus rapide et le plus simple sans avoir recours à des overlay et/ou devoir installer moulte petits programmes (de plus pas besion d'une surcouche de X). Pour ma part cela a très bien fonctionné : mais j'ai une intel 945 et je suis sous gnome. Ainsi, une petite compilation de xorg pour activer aiglx puis emerge -v compiz, puis un thème de gentoo-look qui est compatible metacity/compiz (c'était juste au cas où le test parte en sucette), metacity --replace ou une relance de X, et roulez bolides. Le reste je ne vais pas spéculer : je me posais et me pose toujours ce type de questions.

Voili.

----------

## DuF

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Salut DuF,
> 
> (........). Le reste je ne vais pas spéculer : je me posais et me pose toujours ce types de questions.
> 
> Voili.

 

Déjà merci pour ces éléments de réponses et merci aussi pour ta dernière phrase qui me rassure en me disant que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir louper quelques étapes  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bah, je crois que pour toi la question ne se pose pas : Aiglx n'est pas compatible nvidia (corrigez moi si je dis une bêtise).

T'as donc le choix entre les drivers Beta (dans portage) ou XGL (pas dans l'arbre officiel, cf overlay).

----------

## Mickael

Temet, je crois bien que les drivers bêta nvidia le sont.

 *Quote:*   

>  Nvidia
> 
> Maintenant installer les drivers bêta nvidia (>=1.0.9625):
> 
> echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Beryl#Nvidia

EDIT : je complète avec une info de  james jones NVIDIA Corporation : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Quote:
> ...

 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah, je crois que pour toi la question ne se pose pas : Aiglx n'est pas compatible nvidia (corrigez moi si je dis une bêtise).
> 
> T'as donc le choix entre les drivers Beta (dans portage) ou XGL (pas dans l'arbre officiel, cf overlay).

 

A priori dans le HowTo_Beryl ils n'indiquent pas qu'AIGLX n'est pas compatible nvidia, à l'inverse d'autres modèles de cartes graphiques qu'ils listent.... Mais bon à la base je pensais comme toi, donc perso je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est, d'où mes questions :-p

----------

## DuF

@MickTux => D'après le commentaire en anglais que tu viens de poster, à partir du moment qu'on prend les derniers pilotes beta, il n'y a aucun souci à utiliser AIGLX ou pas.

Par contre, il explique qu'une méthode est direct et l'autre indirecte (grosso modo), est-ce que l'on sait si l'une est plus performante ou tout du moins plus conseillée que l'autre entre XGL ou Xorg avec support AIGLX ?

Maintenant que je commence à comprendre, j'ai l'impression que le mieux c'est de conserver Xorg en ajoutant le support AIGLX, cela semble être la méthode propre non ?

----------

## Bapt

AIGLX est fonctionnel avec les drivers nvidia beta. J'ai juste mis à jour mes driver nvidia vers les beta (rien changer dans le xorg.conf), compilé beryl et hop ça roule.

----------

## Mickael

C'est le point de vue que j'ai adopté : aiglx est dans Xorg, donc c'est du natif donc c'est propre. Aiglx ou XGL : même effet à quelques choses près dans le pire des cas. Enfin XGL est une surcouche : donc pour moi entre le natif et une surcouche je n'hésite pas : mais ceci est totalement personnel.

tu dis :  méthode est direct et l'autre indirecte.... je te réponds : je suis dans le brouillard sur ce point.

----------

## DuF

OK, je comprends enfin et effectivement, je suis d'accord avec toi MickTux et donc je vais suivre ce qu'a dit Bapt.

Maintenant ça me parait tellement simple tout ça que je ne comprends pas comment je n'arriverai pas à comprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

EDIT : Bapt : donc toi tu n'as pas compiz. Tu as conservé ton windowmanager d'origine, et c'est beryl qui fait le boulot : Beryl serait une pseudo-surcouche  à ton wm.

EDIT 2 : J'ai dit une c*** là, beryl est compiz en réalité, ce sont tous les deux des wm, mais qui mangent dans la gamelle des window decorator afin d'avoir les effets 3D. J'ai bon là?

----------

## Temet

Perso j'avais installé Beryl sans Aiglx (Xorg compilé avec flag "-aiglx") et j'ai jamais installé XGL, ça marchait très bien.

Maintenant, si tu lances Beryl dans une console, il te dit quoi?

Moi c t un truc du genre :

"XGL not found

Aiglx not found

Nvidia found > ok ma poule, ça roule".

Enfin je sais plus du coup, je suis perdu ... man in the hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllll !!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT : Bapt : donc toi tu n'as pas compiz. Tu as concervé ton windowsmanager d'origine, et c'est beryl qui fait le boulot : Beryl serait une pseudo-surcouche àton wm.

 

Pas exactement, je voulais faire ça, mais au final, c'est beryl mon wm et rien d'autres, j'utilise xbindkeys pour lancer  apwal comme lanceur d'application depuis un raccourcit clavier et c'est tout. Tout se fait donc au clavier.

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso j'avais installé Beryl sans Aiglx (Xorg compilé avec flag "-aiglx") et j'ai jamais installé XGL, ça marchait très bien.
> 
> Maintenant, si tu lances Beryl dans une console, il te dit quoi?
> 
> Moi c t un truc du genre :
> ...

 

Pour le coup je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne. T'es sûr que tu utilisais pas autre chose qu'un serveur Xorg qui était en dépendance de Beryl ?

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT 2 : J'ai dit une c*** là, beryl est compiz en réalité, ce sont tous les deux des wm, mais qui mangent dans la gamelle des window decorator afin d'avoir les effets 3D. J'ai bon là?

 

Je me cite parceque ça fuse dans tous les sens là.

----------

## Temet

Duf :

 *juste un peu plus haut wrote:*   

> Neither Xgl or AIGLX are required to use compiz with the NVIDIA drivers now that they natively support GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.

 

Ni Xgl ni Aiglx n'est requis pour utiliser compiz (ndm: ou Beryl) avec les drivers NVIDIA maintenant qu'ils supportent nativement GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.

Xgl et Aiglx sont "juste" là pour émuler en soft la GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap qui n'était (est pour les non nvidia) pas supportée en natif par les drivers des CG.

Ceci est sous licence "sous réserve de connerie disponible" ... à savoir que je ne mettrai pas ma main à couper sur ce que je viens de dire, ni même un doigt! (bon, un cheveu, ok lol)

EDIT : matte mon grand, c'est bien Beryl > http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/beryl.aviLast edited by Temet on Tue Nov 07, 2006 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Donc avec les derniers drivers, pas besoin de AIGLX ni XGL, on peut directement faire un emerge de Beryl, bon et bien je n'avais pas du tout compris ça dans le HowTo_Beryl.

Merci Temet

EDIT : Temet, pour la vidéo il faut un mot de passe....

----------

## Temet

Oui, mais juste avec les betas!

Avec les stables, il te faut Xgl  :Wink: 

Mais pour l'avoir fait : tu poses les drivers bêta, tu poses beryl (tu peux le compiler sans le flag dbus, ça sert à rien) et ça marche.

Enfin chez moi, sous KDE, ça marchait qu'en le lançant de KDM (utiliser la méthode alternative tout en bas du tuto, sinon c'est la méthode dbus kipuduku lol).

EDIT : scuse Duf pour la vidéo, j'ai rectifié le tir  :Mad: 

----------

## DuF

OK, merci pour toutes ces précisions et merci pour la vidéo, je vais voir ça.

----------

## Mickael

Merci pour la vidéo.

----------

## Temet

Je vous en prie  :Wink: 

(elle était passée complètement inaperçue dans le topic sur Beryl lol)

----------

## CryoGen

Et pour XFce4 y'a aucun soucis   :Cool: 

Je suis en beryl/emerald svn sous XFce et ca roule ^_^

----------

## Il turisto

Moi j'avais installé beryl avec gnome et ca se plantait souvent quand même.

De bon gros freeze. Vous n'avez pas ces problèmes vous?

----------

## DuF

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et pour XFce4 y'a aucun soucis  
> 
> Je suis en beryl/emerald svn sous XFce et ca roule ^_^

 

OK merci pour l'info, par contre tu viens de sortir un mot nouveau (emerald) donc étant très curieux je sens que je vais devoir me renseigner sur ce que fait cet inconnu "emerald"   :Wink: 

EDIT : Je viens de tomber là dessus : 

 *Quote:*   

> Et puis Emerald qui permet d'habiller son bureau 3D avec des thèmes translucides, animés, glacés, etc... qu'on peut créer soi-même très facilement à partir du menu...

 

Bon beh je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

MDR !!

Ca fait combien de mois que t'étais pas sorti de ta grotte??   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

De toute manière, Emerald est en dépendance de Beryl, tu l'as forcément installé.

----------

## bivittatus

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Moi j'avais installé beryl avec gnome et ca se plantait souvent quand même.
> 
> De bon gros freeze. Vous n'avez pas ces problèmes vous?

 

Hormis de temps en temps au lancement où il m'arrive de ne pas avoir de matérialisation des fenêtres, non...(un simple redémarrage de la session suffit à corriger le problème).

Je tourne avec les drivers stables nvidia + Xgl...et ça marche super!!!

----------

## Il turisto

Perso je suis avec les drivers libre ati et ca freeze souvent.

Lors de l'écran de veille pas moyen de revenir en arrière. Parfois lors du lancement de beryl ca bloque tout le système, ...

Dommage. Je réinstallerais tout ca lors de la prochaine version  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi ça va j'ai pas trop de souçis, et pourtant j'utilise Beryl sur ma machine de travail. Il arrive parfois, lorsque je veux reduire une fenêtre et bien, elle se réduit mais je n'ai plus la barre de titre de la fenètre. Je suis alors obliger de la maximiser dans la liste de fenêtre de Gnome.

J'avais un souçis avec xmoto, l'écran scintillait, j'ai trouvé la parade en minimisant toutes les fenêtres se trouvant sur le bureau où je voulait lancer xmoto, par contre la parade ne marche pas pour google earth.

Mais bon, c'est tellement inutile ce bureau 3D, donc totalement indispensable que je le garde.   :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Moi aussi je trouvais ca inutile et donc indispensable mais comme c'est aussi ma machine de travail je peux pas me permettre de la rebooter toute les heures. Donc j'attend avec grand regrets  :Sad: 

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> MDR !!
> 
> Ca fait combien de mois que t'étais pas sorti de ta grotte??   
> 
> De toute manière, Emerald est en dépendance de Beryl, tu l'as forcément installé.

 

En fait c'est plutot que quelqu'un m'a sorti de ma grotte "informatique", donc bon, je suis passé à des choses plus en accord avec la société, rencontrer des gens etc...  :Smile:  Plus sérieusement en fait j'étais ces derniers pas mal en déplacement à l'étranger entre mon boulot et mes vacances, donc pas évident de tout suivre  :Smile: 

Ca arrive de louper le train  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est quoi ton chipset graphique ??? Car moi je ne reboote jamais avec mon intel945GM.

----------

## Il turisto

```

StoGentoo ~ # lspci | grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Essaies peut-être avec les drivers proprios    :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Ils ne prennent pas ma carte en compte.

edit : elle est trop vieille en fait.

----------

## man in the hill

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais posé mes questions dans le topic dédié à beryl, xgl, etc... mais bon, j'ai l'impression qu'il se perd dedans 
> 
> En fait, j'aimerai juste vos avis sur les questions suivantes : 
> ...

 

http://principe.homelinux.net/

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Sinon j'ai vu des discussions sur des overlays xeffects, c'est quoi l'interêt par rapport à la méthode avec Beryl décrite dans le How-To ?

 

C'est du svn avec les dernières innovations et vu que l'on ne peut pas dire que beryl est une application  stable avec des années d'expériences, il vaut mieux récupérer les dernières améliorations ... Et il se trouve que les devs code plûtot pas mal ! 

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Dernière question, j'utilise XFCE, est-ce que tout ça s'intègre bien avec xfce et la meilleure manière de le faire avec xfce, ce serait laquelle ?

 

CryoGen peut te conseiller sur xfce !

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je sais bien que tout ceci se trouve dans les divers topics du forum, mais j'avoue que ça a beaucoup bougé ces derniers temps et je n'ai pas tout suivi, donc je suis incapable de savoir qu'elle est la meilleure solution dans mon cas au jour d'aujourd'hui, donc je compte sur vous pour me l'indiquer  

 

La meilleur solution est celle qui fonctionne pour toi avec le plus de réactivité mais comme tu as une carte nvidia, il me semble logique que les drivers nvidia soit plus adapté à ta carte dans un premier temps mais si tu as des soucis , tu test une autre solution ...

Enjoy !

----------

## Enlight

 *DuF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait c'est plutot que quelqu'un m'a sorti de ma grotte "informatique", donc bon, je suis passé à des choses plus en accord avec la société, rencontrer des gens etc...  

 

Des vrais gens???? Mais quelle horreur!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> En fait c'est plutot que quelqu'un m'a sorti de ma grotte "informatique", donc bon, je suis passé à des choses plus en accord avec la société, rencontrer des gens etc...   
> 
> Des vrais gens???? Mais quelle horreur! 

 Je te rassure, c'est pour jouer à la PS2 !  :Mr. Green: 

Pour être un peu plus constructif : du nouveau dans portage.

Enjoy !

----------

## DuF

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *DuF wrote:*   
> 
> En fait c'est plutot que quelqu'un m'a sorti de ma grotte "informatique", donc bon, je suis passé à des choses plus en accord avec la société, rencontrer des gens etc...   
> 
> Des vrais gens???? Mais quelle horreur!  Je te rassure, c'est pour jouer à la PS2 ! 
> ...

 

C'est clair que depuis que PES6 est sorti je suis reparti en hibernation  :Smile: 

Plus sérieusement, merci à man in the hill pour toutes tes précisions.

----------

